# I need advice on Wii games please



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

for a christmas present.

There are a million out there - what advice do you have for me? 

Apparently there's a Tiger Woods golf one that's quite good.  I also find Super Mario games wonderful and engrossing but I stress it's not for me, it's for me bro.

Boy games?  Sporty boy games?  And family games.

Any advice would be smashing, Urban


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooh!  Is Super Mario Kart good on it?  Will all the family have the fun?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2008)

I've played Super Mario Kart on my son's GBA and it's ok but not brilliant imo.

Don't know about any wii games cos i haven't got one and can't decide whether to buy the missus one....

(is this a contender for most-unhelpful-post of the year?)


----------



## scifisam (Dec 17, 2008)

I was going to start a thread asking if the Wii Music thing was any good, but I think it'll be easier to post on Ken's and your threads.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah.

I'm getting Tiger Woods Golf.  It sounds shit but it's not for me I guess


----------



## kained&able (Dec 17, 2008)

mariokart is ace on the weeeee.

have a look http://uk.gamespot.com/games.html?t...mode=top&page_type=games&tag=subnav;top_games for the best games.

dave


----------



## Crispy (Dec 17, 2008)

wii music looks SHITE


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2008)

Crispy said:


> wii music looks SHITE


yeah, but what does it _sound_ like is surely more important?


----------



## sinky (Dec 17, 2008)

It sounds like a .midi track from 10 years ago.


----------



## electrogirl (Dec 17, 2008)

it sounds like a keyboard demo.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

Woah!  Electrogirl is back


----------



## souljacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Fifa '09? I've got '08 and it's quite good.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 17, 2008)

souljacker said:


> Fifa '09? I've got '08 and it's quite good.


I have 09 - it's great, lots of different play options, and online play as well. Might be a bit advanced for young kids, though.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm.. I wouldn't get Fifa for Wii. Tiger Woods is great on Wii though, am sure Jefe has played it round mine...


----------



## Sunray (Dec 17, 2008)

For single player Super Mario Galaxy is ace.

For multiplayer, the Sports Game it comes with is decent as is Super Mario Cart which is just a subtle evolution over all the Kart games for all their previous consoles.  Remember that for party games you need more than one controller?  That is a good present....oh massive deja vu on this post.   I really remember typing this exact post before.  Quite probably last year.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 17, 2008)

Well mum got the one that came w Super Mario and I've bought him Tiger Woods.

Does she need to get more controllers?  How many does it come with?


----------



## idioteque (Dec 17, 2008)

I _really_ liked Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mario Galaxy
Wario Land The Shake dimension
Paper Mario
Fifa 09
Mario Kart
Lego Batman / Indiana Jones
BoomBlox
Zelda Twilight Princess (you can then use this to hack the Wii)
Super Smash Bro's Brawl

Wii Music is a laugh if you have 4 Wiimotes/Nunchucks, friends/family around and alcohol.

If you have a Wii Fit board...
Wii Family Ski
Skate It
Shaun Whites Road Trip


----------



## Sunray (Dec 17, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Well mum got the one that came w Super Mario and I've bought him Tiger Woods.
> 
> Does she need to get more controllers?  How many does it come with?



Just the one controller and nunchuck.

There is a party game that comes with another for about 30 quid.


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Just the one controller and nunchuck.
> 
> There is a party game that comes with another for about 30 quid.


 
That will be Wii play


----------



## yield (Dec 17, 2008)

Metacritic is pretty good.


----------

